# Best headcollar for malamutes?



## padfoot1 (Jun 20, 2012)

My 2 and a half year old malamute currently on a simple rope style halti the now but I'm still finding I have trouble in controlling his pulling and he does have problems with lunging at other dogs due to some aggression issues. He weighs about double my weight and can easily over pull me and Im scared if i loose the lead he could do some serious damage that i was wondering if anyone knows a good headcollar that will give me enough control to prevent him from pulling and more importantly controlling him when he lunges?

I have heard good reviews about the dogmatic headcollar but would like to hear from here if anybody has experience of it first hand??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

havent used one for quite awhile now, but I did use the Gentle Leader on mine, both the nose band and neck strap can be adjusted unlike some other makes so you can get a perfect fit.

I have also used a Canny Collar and found that good too.

No pesonal experience with a Dogmatic but I know a lot on here have used them and found them good so hopefully you will get plenty of reviews.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I have a very large Lab who lunges when scared or excited. The* Dogmatic* is fab and if you pair it with a double ended lead, it's a massive help (one end of the lead attached to normal collar, one end to the Dogmatic).

However, it has to be a really good fit, so DO email them for sizing advice. I used a Dogmatic but now my dog slips between two sizes so we use something else.

The team at Dogmatic are really helpful and will advise you.

If for any reason you don't like the Dogmatic, then you could also try a *Gencon All In One*: this is a figure of eight headcollar. It is comprised of two loops: one over the head, high around the neck, the other loop over the dog's muzzle. The All In One is a lead and headcollar all in one.

The advantage is that sizing is easy as you just adjust the nose loop as you need to. The disadvantage is that the Gencon does tighten rather a lot so if you have a dog that pulls and lunges a great deal, it might be uncomfortable for them...

There is also the *Black Dog Training Halter *which is pretty good.

*Canny Collar:*

I tried this for a while but as it attaches at the back of the head, like a normal collar, the dog can soon learn to lean into it and pull. Also the design looks rather uncomfortable on the dog, as there is a big plastic bit that sits right under the jaw.

Hope that helps.


----------



## padfoot1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have him on a figure of eight style the now with the big loop around the head and the smaller one around his muzzle. Still finding he can pull me off my feet with this particularly when he lunges. 

Have read the reviews on the dogmatic and all sing their praises and a few have used them on mals and bigger dogs. I just need something I know I can control him if he goes for another dog as I dont particularly wanting to have to muzzle him everytime i take him out not fair to him. 

Also seen the K9Bridle but with that being control from back of neck I'm worried if he lunges he could damage himself with this one.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

padfoot1 said:


> I have him on a figure of eight style the now with the big loop around the head and the smaller one around his muzzle. Still finding he can pull me off my feet with this particularly when he lunges.
> 
> Have read the reviews on the dogmatic and all sing their praises and a few have used them on mals and bigger dogs. I just need something I know I can control him if he goes for another dog as I dont particularly wanting to have to muzzle him everytime i take him out not fair to him.
> 
> *Also seen the K9Bridle but with that being control from back of neck I'm worried if he lunges he could damage himself with this one*.


I agree, I've never liked the look of the K9 Bridle either, for the same reason.

I think the Dogmatic is definitely worth a try. The leather ones are probably the strongest but I found Dexter was uncomfortable in it so I got a padded/webbing one instead which still really helped.

The Malamutes I know are massive, and incredibly strong so I can well understand that you need something to help 

Another option is a front attaching harness, but I'm not sure if these ever give as much control as a good headcollar.

If you get the Dogmatic, do pair it with a really strong double ended lead


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Be very careful with what you choose. Marty slipped his head out of the gentle leader and legged it up the road.  I am not confident with anything that doesn't have a buckle, that's why I chose the Dogmatic. My trainer agreed they are very robust for a dog like a Mal and can't be slipped out of. 

I use the padded webbing ones in case the leather ones are too hard on the face. They webbing ones are really strong too.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

IMO all headcollars should be used with a double ended lead. If the dog slips out of it you still have one end attached to the collar.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Def they should but with the Mals it has to be a harness as their necks can be bigger than their heads and collars just ride up and come off if they're in a strop!


----------



## padfoot1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Think im going to get him the dogmatic to try from everyones reviews along with the double ended lead going to attach it to his collar and hopefully this will help and give me more control when he lunges at other dogs


----------

